# Durch Diablo 3, Account gehackt



## SnØker (24. Mai 2012)

Spiele seit paar tagen Diablo 3 und heute musste ich feststellen, dass mein Battle.net Account gehackt wurde.
Habe jetzt schön öfters gelesen das es im Spiel direkt eine Sicherheitslücke gibt, womit Hacker währedn des Spiels auf deine Daten zu greifen können.

Bei wem ist das gleiche passiert? Gibt es Mac User , bei denen es auch passiert ist?

Habe schon alles unternommen damit mein Account wieder sicher ist, aber nun traue ich mich nicht mehr Diablo 3 zu spielen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Mai 2012)

Hast du dir mittlerweile einen Authenticator zugelegt?


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Mai 2012)

Gerade wegen D3 habe ich mir vor ca. 6 Wochen den Authenticator geholt. Gerade auch wegen dem Echtgeld-AH. Wer gehackt wird darf das AH dann ohne Authenticator eh nicht mehr benutzen.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

Wenn du dein Spiel nicht öffentlich machst und auch niemanden einlädst den du nich kennst kann dir meines Wissens nach nichts passieren.

Nicht auf irgendwelche Goldseller-Angebote eingehen und auf irgendwelche Links in dubiosen Emails klicken ist ja selbstverständlich.


----------



## Tikume (24. Mai 2012)

http://www.buffed.de/Diablo-3-PC-27763/News/Diablo-3-Account-Hack-885169/


----------



## orkman (24. Mai 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Gerade wegen D3 habe ich mir vor ca. 6 Wochen den Authenticator geholt. Gerade auch wegen dem Echtgeld-AH. Wer gehackt wird darf das AH dann ohne Authenticator eh nicht mehr benutzen.




hab das gleiche getan , aber schon etwas laenger her ... dein bnet account beinhaltet ALLE spiele von blizz die du bist jetzt gekauft hast ... wenn dir das net mal 10 euro wert ist ... ausserdem is der authenticator fuers handy gratis ... und man kriegt nochn pet dazu ... ich frag mich wieso nicht jeder son teil hat ... kostet 3 mal nix, man kriegt nen pet und es bietet mehr sicherheit ... einziger nachteil ... man darf ihn nicht vergessen mitzunehmen wenn man wie ich von der uniwohnung nach hause zu den eltern faehrt oder sowas


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

Kann man dem eigentlich auch im Laden kaufen? Bei Gamestop zum Beispiel gibts ihm im Online-Shop. Meint ihr das die sowas auch direkt verkaufen? Kein Bock mir das Ding extra zu bestellen, da steht auch was von bis zu 3 Wochen Wartezeit und am Laden, in dem Fall Gamestop fahr ich jeden Tag vorbei... Um genau zu sein an 3 Fillialen sogar xD


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Mai 2012)

Wenn du ein Smartphone (iOS, Android, WP7) hast, kannst du auch da drauf den Authenticator installieren.


----------



## Warlord77 (24. Mai 2012)

Ich hab auf meinen authenticator gerade mal 1 Woche gewartet, hab den im Blizz shop gekauft. Ich kann nur emphelen sich den zuzulegen. Der macht euren acc etwas sicherer.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Kann man dem eigentlich auch im Laden kaufen?


MM & Saturn haben den auch im Angebot. Gleicher Preis. (<10€)


----------



## Sethek (24. Mai 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hab das gleiche getan , aber schon etwas laenger her ... dein bnet account beinhaltet ALLE spiele von blizz die du bist jetzt gekauft hast ... wenn dir das net mal 10 euro wert ist ... ausserdem is der authenticator fuers handy gratis ... und man kriegt nochn pet dazu ... ich frag mich wieso nicht jeder son teil hat ... kostet 3 mal nix, man kriegt nen pet und es bietet mehr sicherheit ... einziger nachteil ... man darf ihn nicht vergessen mitzunehmen wenn man wie ich von der uniwohnung nach hause zu den eltern faehrt oder sowas



Das kann ich Dir verraten, warum nicht jeder so n Ding hat.
Ich brauch kein hippes Handy mit tollen Apps, und ich zahl bestimmt kein Geld für nen authenticator. Actiblizz macht nun wirklich genug Schotter.
Wurde ich jemals gehackt? 
Nö.
Quillt das US-Forum über vor posts, in denen User angeben, trotz Authenticator gehackt worden zu sein?
Jo.
Kann mir das blöde Echtgeld-AH ohnehin den Buckel runterrutschen (Erwähnte ich bereits die ausreichenden Einnahmen seitens Schneesturm?). Aber sowas von.

Sobald ich mal "gehackt" werde dürft ihr gern alle über mich lachen.
Bis es soweit ist, lache ich.

Und


> wenn dir das net mal 10 euro wert ist



find ich als Aussage mal recht lustig. Grade unter dem Aspekt des Studentenlebens.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> MM & Saturn haben den auch im Angebot. Gleicher Preis. (<10€)



Tatsache? Das is praktisch, werd ich mal schauen...

@kaeptniglo: Das mit dem App ist mir bekannt, mein Handy hat aber irgendwie nen Softwarefehler den ich selbst nicht beheben kann, daher muss ich das mal einschicken. Das schieb ich aber irgendwie schon seit Monaten vor mir her und ich benutze so ein gammeliges "Nicht-Smartphone"


----------



## Shaxul (24. Mai 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir verraten, warum nicht jeder so n Ding hat.
> Ich brauch kein hippes Handy mit tollen Apps, und ich zahl bestimmt kein Geld für nen authenticator. Actiblizz macht nun wirklich genug Schotter.
> Wurde ich jemals gehackt?
> Nö.
> ...



Unterschreibe ich mal genau so! Bis auf die Tatsache, dass man mein WoW-Acc mal gehackt wurde - das ließ sich aber innerhalb 20min dank fixem GM-Support wieder rückgängig machen.


----------



## orkman (24. Mai 2012)

hab meinen bei amazon gekauft , 10 euro ... und nur 2-3 tage wartezeit ... bis ins ausland .... solange kann man doch ueberleben , ausser vllt bei ner zombie apokalypse


----------



## Saji (25. Mai 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir verraten, warum nicht jeder so n Ding hat.
> Ich brauch kein hippes Handy mit tollen Apps, und ich zahl bestimmt kein Geld für nen authenticator. Actiblizz macht nun wirklich genug Schotter.
> Wurde ich jemals gehackt?
> Nö.
> ...



Hach, wenn ich nur so dürfte wie ich gerade möchte... mit etwas Glück würde ich mit Totschlag gerade noch davon kommen.

Blizzard generiert Umsatz und erwirtschaftet unter anderem auch mit Zusatzdienstleistungen, von denen ein paar sogar sinnvoll sind, Gewinn. Verantwortungslose Schweinerei, dabei ist Blizzard ja die Caritas für Gamer.

Dein Schema lässt sich auf beliebig viele Bereiche übertragen, aber ob die dann noch so, ich nenn's mal lustig, sind? Ich spiel mal Polarbär und polarisiere:

Hab ich mir beim Sex jemals was eingefangen?
Nö.
Quillt das Internet über vor Posts, in denen Menschen angeben trotz Verhütung Schwanger oder Krank geworden zu sein?
Jo.

Und ja, nun steinigt mich, denn ich habe gesündigt. Ich habe manchmal echt die Schanuze voll von diesen ganzen Bullshitscheißern. Fein, wenn bei euch noch nie etwas passiert ist gönne ich euch euer Glück. Aber rotzt dann die Foren nicht voll mit eurem Geheule wenn's euch dreckig geht und der Account futsch ist.


----------



## Kaldreth (25. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Smartphone (iOS, Android, WP7) hast, kannst du auch da drauf den Authenticator installieren.



Genau es gilt nur zu beachten, dass wenn man das Telefon wechselt, dass Telefon wiped (und kein Backup hat) oder schlicht die App löscht und neu installiert man den Service anrufen muss, da man sich nicht einfach den Authenticator wieder runter laden kann und man dann erst den alten entfernen lassen muss...


----------



## Mottensack (25. Mai 2012)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Genau es gilt nur zu beachten, dass wenn man das Telefon wechselt, dass Telefon wiped (und kein Backup hat) oder schlicht die App löscht und neu installiert man den Service anrufen muss, da man sich nicht einfach den Authenticator wieder runter laden kann und man dann erst den alten entfernen lassen muss...



Das ist nicht ganz richtig.
Man kann die App bei einem Telefon-Wipe bzw bei einem neuen Telefon einfach neu installieren.
In der Authenticator-App gibt es dann einen Menüpunkt "Wiederherstellung".
Dort muss man dann die Seriennummer und den Wiederherstellungscode eingeben. Man sollte sich daher die generierte Seriennummer irgendwo aufschreiben.

Ein Anruf beim Support ist nicht notwendig.


----------



## Sethek (25. Mai 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Hach, wenn ich nur so dürfte wie ich gerade möchte... mit etwas Glück würde ich mit Totschlag gerade noch davon kommen.
> 
> Blizzard generiert Umsatz und erwirtschaftet unter anderem auch mit Zusatzdienstleistungen, von denen ein paar sogar sinnvoll sind, Gewinn. Verantwortungslose Schweinerei, dabei ist Blizzard ja die Caritas für Gamer.
> 
> ...



Du hast jetzt nicht grad wirklich das Spielen eines Onlinespiels ohne "authenticator" mit ungeschütztem Sex verglichen, oder?
Also für so einen Gedankengang braucht es wohl wirklich ein etwas unsteteres Gemüt, da überrascht die markige verbale Gewaltbreitschaft auch nicht weiter.
Ob und was ich in den Foren poste, darfst Du auch getrost mir überlassen.


----------



## SnØker (25. Mai 2012)

Habe jetzt einen Authenticator. Habe seit über 1 jahr kein Blizzard Spiel mehr gespielt. Spiele seit 3 Tagen mit einen Kumpel Diablo im Co-op und zack hat jemand sich in mein Account eingehackt und mein Passwort geändert. Komisch ist das schon.


----------



## myadictivo (25. Mai 2012)

100% sicherheit hast auch mit dem teil nicht. mein kumpel wurde (in wow) seines accounts entmächtigt, trotz authenticator  aber fragt mich nicht, wie er das hinbekommen hat. 

- btw kann man sich jetzt seinen bnet account noch weiter absicher : ihr könnt ne handy nummer hinterlegen und jedesmal wenn jemand änderungen am account vornehmen möchte, muss man erst nen code eingeben, der einem vorher per sms zugeschickt wird. also zumindest hab ich es so verstanden.

*Battle.net SMS Protect* 

Blizzard hat einen Service namens Battle.net SMS Protect gestartet. Der Service informiert Sie sofort per SMS, sobald sich an Ihrem Account etwas verändert. Ähnlich wie bei SMS-TAN-Systemen muss jede Veränderung am Account erst per Code, den Sie per SMS erhalten, freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## xerkxes (25. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht sind gerade die neumodischen Mobiltelefone mit dem Athenticator drauf eine große Sicherheitslücke. Die Entwicklung dieser Dinger und ihren Betriebssystemen muss so schnell gehen, dass Sicherheitsaspekte auf der Strecke bleiben.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Mai 2012)

Joa aber das mit dem Mobile Protect per SMS find ich ganz in Ordnung, wusste gar nich das es das gibt. Hab ich gerade eben eingerichtet.


----------



## Geology rocks! (25. Mai 2012)

> Du hast jetzt nicht grad wirklich das Spielen eines Onlinespiels ohne "authenticator" mit ungeschütztem Sex verglichen, oder?



Nein hat er nicht... aber für Dich nochmal einfach: Er hat deine (aufgrund der Forenregeln nenne ich es mal so) "Argumentationsstruktur" karikiert in dem er ein ähnliches Szenario damit erdacht hat um dann wiederum so den Schwachpunkt deines "Gedankenganges" auf zu zeigen.

Klar ist Deinem Account noch nichts passiert, das heißt doch aber nicht das es sinnlos ist für Sicherheit zu sorgen... oder um es nochmal mit einem Beispiel zu untermauern das Du wahrscheinlich eher nachvollziehen kannst .. Autos.. (ich schätze mal als durchschnittlicher deutscher männlicher weißer Jugendlicher/ junger Erwachsener kannst Du die).., nur weil ich noch nie einen Unfall hatte schnalle ich mich doch trotzdem an.. oder nur weil es mir noch nie geklaut wurde schließe ich es ab... die Liste könnte beliebig fortgeführt werden doch ich hoffe mal das Du es diesmal verstanden hast was gesagt werden sollte


----------



## Sethek (25. Mai 2012)

Geology schrieb:


> Nein hat er nicht... aber für Dich nochmal einfach: Er hat deine (aufgrund der Forenregeln nenne ich es mal so) "Argumentationsstruktur" karikiert in dem er ein ähnliches Szenario damit erdacht hat um dann wiederum so den Schwachpunkt deines "Gedankenganges" auf zu zeigen.
> 
> Klar ist Deinem Account noch nichts passiert, das heißt doch aber nicht das es sinnlos ist für Sicherheit zu sorgen... oder um es nochmal mit einem Beispiel zu untermauern das Du wahrscheinlich eher nachvollziehen kannst .. Autos.. (ich schätze mal als durchschnittlicher deutscher männlicher weißer Jugendlicher/ junger Erwachsener kannst Du die).., nur weil ich noch nie einen Unfall hatte schnalle ich mich doch trotzdem an.. oder nur weil es mir noch nie geklaut wurde schließe ich es ab... die Liste könnte beliebig fortgeführt werden doch ich hoffe mal das Du es diesmal verstanden hast was gesagt werden sollte



Sorry, aber das ist für mich schlicht und ergreifend Quatsch - und da bin ich jetzt noch höflich, weil mich schon länger niemand "junger Erwachsener" genannt hat.
Man könnte in vielen Bereichen "für mehr Sicherheit" sorgen, im Alltag, im Hobby, in der Gesellschaft - nur hört dieses "Sicherheitsstreben" irgendwann auf, praktikabel zu sein. Ein Authenticator ist eben kein Gummi beim Verkehr mit Fremden oder ein Gurt im Auto - wenn wir schon Vergleiche auf Hinkebeine stellen, dann ist der Authenticator eher ein Atombombensicherer Bunker mit eigenem Minireaktor und Verpflegung für 2 Jahre. Ich könnte ihn auch mit dem uneingeschränkten großen Lauschangriff vergleichen, wenn ich tagespolitisch werden möchte - will ich aber nicht, denn worauf ich hinauswill, versteht man hoffentlich auch so.

Ich bin "online", seit man das gemeinhin als Privatperson kann, sprich, ich hatte noch Akkustikkoppler und BTX. Über all die Jahre - und ich bewege mich viel online - ist nicht ein einziges mal etas passiert, das ich nicht wollte - nun könnte man das auf Glück schieben, sicher, aber ich bilde mir ein, es liegt daran, dass ich mich informiere, was mein Computer da eigentlich macht, wenn ich online bin, und dass ich mir recht genau überlege, wann ich was wie mache. Natürlich kann auch dem umsichtigsten etwas passieren - keine Frage. Nur, um bei den putzigen Vergleichen zu bleiben: Soll ich nicht mehr ins Auto einsteigen, weil mir, egal wie umsichtig ich bin und wie vorsichtig ich mich verhalte mir trotzdem etwas zustoßen kann?

Ich lese immer wieder: "Hol Dir nen Authenticator" als wäre das Teil der Heilsbringer schlechthin und man könne damit wirklich gedanken- und bedenkenlos tun, was immer man wolle, ganz ohne Gefahren oder negative Konsequenzen. Es gibt wesentlich wichtigeres, was ich online mache, als Blizzardspielchen zu spielen, und wenn ich für jede Tätigkeit extra nen Dongle anschaffen sollte, würde es ganz schön voll werden. Extra für einen SPIELzugang Geld bezahlen? Nä.

Warum ich lachen muß, wenn ich die Gemeinde zum allmorgendlichen Authenticator-lobpreisen anwalzen sehe? Weil ich genau weiß, dass zahlreiche Gemeindemitglieder ebenfalls nicht nur lustige Spielchen spielen sondern vertrauliche Post versenden, ihre Bankgeschäfte tätigen und und und...und das alles blauäugig und leichtsinning, denn ihnen kann ja nichts passieren, sie haben ja einen Authenticator.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Mai 2012)

Haha nich schlecht Sethek 
Der Vergleich mit dem Bunker find ich gut 

Man könnte auch meinen das wär so als würde man sich super einbruchssichere Fenster zulegen obwohl man im 16. Stock wohnt 

Naja irgendwo muss man ihm recht geben. Wenn man liest das sogar Leute mit dem Ding ihre Accounts gehackt bekommen is das eine Sache. Vielleicht stellen die sich auch besonders dämlich an...
Mein Account war auch schon ein paar mal zu mit einer Email von Blizz wegen merkwürdiger Login-Versuche. Das führe ich jetzt mal auf den Buffed-PW-Diebstahl zurück, ich verwende hier glücklicherweise ein anderes Passwort...


----------



## Geology rocks! (25. Mai 2012)

Natürlich ist der Authenticator kein Allheilmittel.. meiner Meinung nach sind die meisten die "gehackt" werden selbst schuld, aber so wie er es darstellt ist es total sinnlos.. 
aber das sieht er ja nicht weil [zensiert] [zensiert] und [zensiert] [zensiert] [zensiert]


----------



## Ukmâsmú (26. Mai 2012)

wenn man  unverschuldet gehackt wird ist blizz in der pflicht sein battle net sicherer zu machen oder gegebenfals anstandslos alles was im account verändert wurde rückgängig zu machen. da d3 online ist ist blizz dafür verantwortlich. ob authentificator oder net. find es eher lächerlich das man sowas braucht um sicher zocken zu können und netmal mit den wurden hacks verhindert also ist das teil einfach nutzlos


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Mai 2012)

Die Theorie, dass Accounts via SessionID gehackt werden hat Blizzard untersucht und festgestellt, dass es technisch nicht möglich ist. Nur durch einen Beitritt in ein öffentliches Spiel kann man nicht gehackt werden.


----------



## skyline930 (27. Mai 2012)

Geology schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Authenticator kein Allheilmittel.. meiner Meinung nach sind die meisten die "gehackt" werden selbst schuld, aber so wie er es darstellt ist es total sinnlos..
> aber das sieht er ja nicht weil [zensiert] [zensiert] und [zensiert] [zensiert] [zensiert]



Genau das ist was Sethek gesagt hat? Was dieses kindische zensiert soll, weiß ich auch nicht.

Tut mir leid, aber die ganzen Account"hacks" haben nichts, aber auch wirklich null mit "hacken" zu tun. Jeder Account geht dadurch flöten das man Malware auf dem System hat, sich auf einer B.net-fremden Seite mit seinen Daten einloggt, nem Freund die Accountdaten gibt, veraltete exploitbare Software nutzt etc. etc. etc. Diese Liste lässt sich endlos fortsetzen, das ist aber weder "hacken", noch ist das Blizzards Schuld, sondern völlig und alleine die des Nutzers. Und da hilft auch ein Authenticator nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Mai 2012)

Ich meine auch gelesen zu haben das es bei Diablo 3 keine direkte Wiederherstellung verlorener Gegenstände und Gold gibt, sondern nur eine zurücksetzung an einen Zeitpunkt bevor der Account "gehackt" wurde, wie bei einer Systemwiederherstellung beispielsweise.

Das ganze auch nur bis zu 2x, dann ist Ende. Versteh ich irgendwie nich so ganz find ich schon ziemlich heftig...


----------



## Pararius (27. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das ganze auch nur bis zu 2x, dann ist Ende. Versteh ich irgendwie nich so ganz find ich schon ziemlich heftig...



So bringt man die Leute vielleicht dazu ein bisschen mehr auf die Sicherheit ihres Accounts zu achten und nicht mit der Einstellung "wenn was passiert, wird Blizzard das schon richten" an die Sache heran zu gehen. [1]
Davon abgesehen hat derjenige, dessen Account gehackt wird - gerade dann wenn dies mehrfach passiert, eindeutig ein Sicherheitsproblem. Diesen dann von "kritischen" Services auszuschließen ist durchaus vernünftig. So unterbindet man schließlich, dass die "Hacker" bei einem erneuten Zwischenfall mit dem Account Schindluder im RM-Auktionshaus treiben können. Wobei ich einen Ausschluss aus dem kompletten Battle.net-Guthaben-System für besser befinden würde, als einen simplen Ausschluss aus dem RMAH. - So würde man auch den Spieler vor erweitertem Schaden schützen.

Und auch, wenn der Authenticator kein Allheilmittel ist, gibt es bisher keinen gemeldeten Fall, bei dem ein Authenticator überwunden wurde.


[1] Die Alternative sieht doch so aus, dass Blizzard sich die Wiederherstellung ab einem bestimmten Punkt bezahlen lässt. - Und da wäre das gemecker wohl noch größer.


----------



## skyline930 (28. Mai 2012)

Okay, ich musste ja mein Maul aufreißen, heute Nacht Account "gehackt". Alle Items und Gold weg, Chars immerhin noch da. Passwort war sicher, auch keinem weitergegeben, wurde vom "Hacker" aber auch nicht geändert. Habs jetzt von einem sicheren System erstmal geändert und Ticket offen, und setz die Kiste jetzt neu auf. Irgendwie kommt mir das komisch vor.


----------



## Jorn (28. Mai 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Okay, ich musste ja mein Maul aufreißen, heute Nacht Account "gehackt". Alle Items und Gold weg, Chars immerhin noch da. Passwort war sicher, auch keinem weitergegeben, wurde vom "Hacker" aber auch nicht geändert. Habs jetzt von einem sicheren System erstmal geändert und Ticket offen, und setz die Kiste jetzt neu auf. Irgendwie kommt mir das komisch vor.



Wenn du eh ein Smartphone hast wäre nun ein guter Zeitpunkt für die Authi App. Mich würde nämlich interessieren, ob wirklich jemand einen "kennt" der trotz Authi seinen Acc verloren hat. Ich kenn nämlich keinen, und ich kannte einige die nach einen Vorfall sich so ein Dingen zugelegt haben und seitdem ist Ruhe.
Heute erst hat Blizz gesagt, Goldseller Firmen bezahlen Leute die in Foren schreiben sie wurden trotz Authi gehackt. Muss nicht stimmen, aber glaubhaft klingt es schon.


----------



## skyline930 (28. Mai 2012)

Jorn schrieb:


> Wenn du eh ein Smartphone hast wäre nun ein guter Zeitpunkt für die Authi App. Mich würde nämlich interessieren, ob wirklich jemand einen "kennt" der trotz Authi seinen Acc verloren hat. Ich kenn nämlich keinen, und ich kannte einige die nach einen Vorfall sich so ein Dingen zugelegt haben und seitdem ist Ruhe.
> Heute erst hat Blizz gesagt, Goldseller Firmen bezahlen Leute die in Foren schreiben sie wurden trotz Authi gehackt. Muss nicht stimmen, aber glaubhaft klingt es schon.



Leider im Moment kein Authenticator-App fähiges Handy da. Werd mir aber definitiv den normalen Authenticator besorgen, ist mir eh lieber als ne App.

Ich möchte hier aber eine Warnung aussprechen: Ich habe einen Keylogger auf dem System, der NICHT von aktuellen Scannern gefunden wird, und auch meine Analyse bei iSecLab Anubis war clean. Es SCHEINT das dieser NUR auf Diablo3 aus ist. Datei ist gemeldet und hochgeladen, aber solange:

VORSICHT AUF ALLEN INOFFIZIELLEN DIABLO3 SEITEN UND DIABLO3 BETREFFENDEN DOWNLOADS.


----------



## Pararius (28. Mai 2012)

Mein Beileid.



skyline930 schrieb:


> Leider im Moment kein Authenticator-App fähiges Handy da. Werd mir aber definitiv den normalen Authenticator besorgen, ist mir eh lieber als ne App.



Wäre jetzt auch meine Empfehlung gewesen. Es sind zwar auch beim Smartphone zwei unabhängige geräte, aber gerade in letzter Zeit hört man ja immer wieder davon, dass die Geräte auch nicht gerade vor Sicherheit strotzen.
Und wenn der unwahrscheinlicher Fall eintreten sollte, dass man sich auf beiden Geräten etwas einfängt und mit dem Handy übers WLAN des eigenen Routers im gleichen Netz, wie der heimische PC ist, dann ist es für diese zwielichtigen Gestalten ein leichtes die Verknüpfung "Auth-App" / "Account" zu erstellen.



> VORSICHT AUF ALLEN INOFFIZIELLEN DIABLO3 SEITEN UND DIABLO3 BETREFFENDEN DOWNLOADS.



Diesem Risiko sollte man sich immer bewusst sein. - Jeder Download, jede Datei, die von außen auf das System kommt, ist eine potentielle Gefahr für das System.
Zusatzsoftware zu Spielen sollte man möglichst meiden, nur aus Vertrauenswürdigen Quellen entgegen nehmen und diese immer eingängig Prüfen. Ein Upload bei Virustotal ist da fast schon Pflicht.


----------



## Maniaccc (28. Mai 2012)

Eben du kannst nen Auto haben mit ner hightech Alarmanlage, die bringt dir nur nichts wenn du den Schlüssel von draußen Stecken läßt.


----------



## Sethek (28. Mai 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Leider im Moment kein Authenticator-App fähiges Handy da. Werd mir aber definitiv den normalen Authenticator besorgen, ist mir eh lieber als ne App.
> 
> Ich möchte hier aber eine Warnung aussprechen: Ich habe einen Keylogger auf dem System, der NICHT von aktuellen Scannern gefunden wird, und auch meine Analyse bei iSecLab Anubis war clean. Es SCHEINT das dieser NUR auf Diablo3 aus ist. Datei ist gemeldet und hochgeladen, aber solange:
> 
> VORSICHT AUF ALLEN INOFFIZIELLEN DIABLO3 SEITEN UND DIABLO3 BETREFFENDEN DOWNLOADS.



spezifizier doch bitte mal folgende Punkte:

Wie hast Du denn den keylogger gefunden?
Auf welchen inoffiziellen Seiten warst Du unterwegs? 
Und vor allem - welche downloads zu d3? 
Danke.


----------



## skyline930 (29. Mai 2012)

Pararius schrieb:


> Diesem Risiko sollte man sich immer bewusst sein. - Jeder Download, jede Datei, die von außen auf das System kommt, ist eine potentielle Gefahr für das System.
> Zusatzsoftware zu Spielen sollte man möglichst meiden, nur aus Vertrauenswürdigen Quellen entgegen nehmen und diese immer eingängig Prüfen. Ein Upload bei Virustotal ist da fast schon Pflicht.



Wurde ja geprüft, und zwar hier: http://anubis.iseclab.org/ . Problem war nur das entweder ich was verpeilt hab, oder der Schadcode gut verschlüsselt war. Warum ich diese Warnung speziell zu Diablo3 ausgesprochen habe, das auf meinem System sonst NICHTS gestohlen wurde. Webspace - unberührt. E-Mail-Konten - unberührt. Passwörter - nirgendo geändert. Der Keylogger hat anscheinend wirklich *nur* Diablo/B.net ausspioniert und meinen Account nach dem ausrauben liegen lassen.



Sethek schrieb:


> spezifizier doch bitte mal folgende Punkte:
> 
> Wie hast Du denn den keylogger gefunden?
> Auf welchen inoffiziellen Seiten warst Du unterwegs?
> ...



Mir wurde von einigen Tagen von MBAM ein Trojaner in einer svchost.exe gemeldet. Von MBAM löschen lassen, weiter geprüft, auch nach Neustarts kam keine neue Meldung, und es hat auch nichts zu fremden IPs telefoniert. Hab gedacht System wär wieder sicher, falsch gedacht. Nachdem ich gemerkt hab das mein Account ausgeräumt wurde, netstat -b - Log in ne Datei gespeichert, Rechner vom Netz getrennt. Im Log war wieder die svchost.exe die munter nach Hause telefoniert hat. Da wars mir klar das mein System kompromittiert war, scheinbar setzt sich das Ding entweder in einem Rootkit ab, oder im MBR, oder in einem ADS.

Ich weiß nicht wo das Ding dabei war. Explizit für Diablo3 hab ich nichts runtergeladen, ich hab das Spiel ja grad mal seit 3 Tagen. Das war nur eine allgemeine Warnung, weil wie oben bereits gesagt der Keylogger nur auf D3 programmiert ist, und weil ich mir sehr sicher bin das bald der selbe Keylogger in irgendwelche Diablo3-Tools dabei sein wird. Angebliche Addons, Guides, Hacks, Mapviewer oder was auch immer.


----------



## Sethek (29. Mai 2012)

Danke schonmal, damit kann mans schon etwas eingrenzen.
Bleibt halt die Frage, wie das Mistding auf Deinen Rechner gelangt ist.
Ich bin jedenfalls beruhigt, weil ich eh netstatte, wenn ich online bin und bevor ich irgendwelche Passwörter eingebe, aber das macht halt nicht jeder.
Grade die svchost.exe machts so richtig fies, weil eh dauernd mehrere Instanzen davon laufen dank der Gruppierung nach "Dienstkategorien", da fällt bei flüchtiger taskmanagerprüfung eine mehr nicht auf.
Scheint, als müsstest Du in den sauren Apfel beissen, und Den System neu aufsetzen - mein Beileid


----------



## skyline930 (29. Mai 2012)

Hab ich, gott sei Dank liegen die meisten Dateien eh auf der Externen, also alles halb so schlimm. Nervig, aber nicht schlimm  Das was mich daran am meisten ärgert, mein erstes Legendary ist so flöten gegangen 

Edit: Wie es auf meinen Rechner gelangen konnte weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, muss aber auch zugeben das ich wenig aufgepasst hab. Zwischen Abi und der minimalen Freizeit wo ich in Ruhe 1-2 Games machen wollte, hatte ich keinen Bock noch großartig mein System zu prüfen. Die Kiste war aber auch zugemüllt.


----------



## Jesbi (30. Mai 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt nicht grad wirklich das Spielen eines Onlinespiels ohne "authenticator" mit ungeschütztem Sex verglichen, oder?
> 
> Ob und was ich in den Foren poste, darfst Du auch getrost mir überlassen.



Wieso sollte Er nicht?
Ungeschützt ist ungeschützt und jetzt sag bitte nicht, dass es Dir neu ist dass auch heutzutage Teenager ungewollt Schwanger werden?

Und Du solltest dann auch jedem anderen zugestehen seinen Senf in Foren zu posten, Danke.

mfg


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Mai 2012)

SnØker schrieb:


> Habe jetzt einen Authenticator. Habe seit über 1 jahr kein Blizzard Spiel mehr gespielt. Spiele seit 3 Tagen mit einen Kumpel Diablo im Co-op und zack hat jemand sich in mein Account eingehackt und mein Passwort geändert. Komisch ist das schon.


Ich sags mal so. Wer sich so einen Token zugelegt hat und meint jetzt ist mir die Sicherheit meines PC´s auch egal, liegt falsch. Nur weil man so ein Token hat, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass ich meinen Rechner jetzt nicht mehr vor Trojaner und Viren schützen muss.


----------



## Jonestone (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen. 


Ich musste heute mit entsetzen feststellen, das offensichtlich mein Account gehackt wurde.

Bis auf ein paar beschädigte Stiefel sind alle Items und mein schönes Gold weg!
Ich habe bereits ein Ticket geschrieben und mein Passwort erneuert. 

Mal abwarten....

Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufendem halten


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Mai 2012)

Benutzt du den Authenticator?


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Mai 2012)

Er wurde nicht gehackt, er wurde kompromittiert.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Mai 2012)

Haha du Klugscheißer


----------



## Sethek (30. Mai 2012)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Er nicht?
> Ungeschützt ist ungeschützt und jetzt sag bitte nicht, dass es Dir neu ist dass auch heutzutage Teenager ungewollt Schwanger werden?
> 
> Und Du solltest dann auch jedem anderen zugestehen seinen Senf in Foren zu posten, Danke.
> ...



Wo genau hab ich denn jemandem versucht, das posten zu verbieten?
Ich hab mir - zugegebenermaßen deutlich - persönliche Angriffe verbeten. Bisweilen lass ich mich auch über Meinungen negativ aus, wenn ich sie für strunzhohl halte - und manchesmal lasse ich mich durch den Dämon auf meiner Schulter zu allzu fiesen Wortspielchen hinreissen.
Dass so mancher den Unterschied zwischen "Deine hier dargestellte Meinung ist hirnverbrannt" und "Du hast ne Vollmeise" nicht erkennt, ist wohl kaum meine Schuld. (Und dabei war ich längst nicht so deutlich, nur mal angemerkt)

Solltest Du eine Aussage finden, in der ich jemandem seine Meinungsäußerung zu untersagen versuche, dann bitte, her damit.

Was den Vergleich angeht - ohne authenticator ist eben nicht wie ungeschützter Verkehr... So oft, wie ich mich eingeloggt habe, würde ich mittlerweile auf eine Marktgemeinde voller Mini-Mes zusteuern. Genauso ist mit authenticator eben nicht wie mit Gummi, un die Konsequenzen sind ohnehin nichtmal im Ansatz vergleichbar.
Der Vergleich tut mir so sehr im Kopf weh, dass ich gerne bereit bin, dem Armen mein Gipsbein vom SKiunfall vor 2 Jahren zur Verfügung zu stellen, damit er woanders hinhumpeln kann...


----------



## La Saint (31. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Theorie, dass Accounts via SessionID gehackt werden hat Blizzard untersucht und festgestellt, dass es technisch nicht möglich ist. Nur durch einen Beitritt in ein öffentliches Spiel kann man nicht gehackt werden.



Nur so als Idee. Blizzard könnte auch lügen. Oder keine Ahnung haben. Oder beides.

Im Prinzip sollte man sogar davon ausgehen, das gewinnorientierte Unternehmen immer lügen, wenn es um Dinge geht, die den Profit gefährden können.

Ich erinnere mal an den Massenaccounthack bei Rift. Nein, ich meine nicht die 1.4 Millionen Kundendaten, die Trion letztes Weihnachten in der Welt verteilt hat. Ich meine die vierzigtausend Spieleaccounts, die ein paar Monate zuvor gehackt wurden.

Als sich die Meldungen über Hacks im offiziellen Forum häuften, da waren sich die Fanboys und die GMs einig: Das Problem lag einzig und allein bei den dummen Usern. Es gab ellenlange Threads, wie man seinen Rechner sicher machen soll. Spieler, die detailliert und logisch korrekt nachwiesen, dass das Problem nur auf Serverseite liegen kann, wurden als arme Idioten abgeflamed. Von offizieller Seite empfahl man den Authentificator, sichere Passwörter und führte obskure Dinge wie den CoinLock mit Benachrichtungsmail ein.

Aber die Hacks nahmen weiter zu. Als dann die offiziellen Foren ein Meer der Tränen waren, erbarmte sich im amerikanischen Forum ein Hacker und erklärte, wo das Problem lag. Trion hatte ein Loch in der Größe eines Scheunentors in seiner Serversoftware. Jedes Scriptkiddy, das wußte wie man TCP/IP schreibt, konnte sich da reinhacken und Accounts übernehmen. Auch GM-Accounts. Als Spieler auf Clientseite war man gegen diese Übernahme absolut machtlos. Authentificator hin, CoinLock her.

Das zu der Aussage eines Herstellers, etwas wäre technisch nicht möglich.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Hosenschisser (31. Mai 2012)

Trotz allem schenk ich von vorn herein immer der Aussage eines Unternehmens mehr Glauben, als der irgend eines Forenhansels (<- allgemein bezogen).


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Juni 2012)

Hi

Gestern Morgen wurde mein Account während dem ich eingeloggt und am zocken war, von irgend einem Hanswurst übernommen und geplündert. Frage mich wie er das gemacht hat, da ich immer vorsichtig war und nie irgendwelchen links erlegen bin oder mein PW veröffentlich habe.

Habe dann umgehend die von Blizzard vorbereitete Seite zur Zurückgewinnung der Accountkontrolle verwendet, welche auch beinhaltet, dass die Charakter zu einem Stand vor der Kompromittierung zurückgesetzt wurden.

Dabei wurde das Passwort einmal von mir mit dem Produktekey geändert und einmal noch wegen dem zurücksetzen.
Danach hab ich mir sofort den Handy Authentifikator zugelegt.

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich nun einiger massen geschützt bin vor solchen angriffen. Hab zusätzlich auch noch den Virensucher drüberlaufen lassen.

Ganz grosse Klasse finde ich, dass das so schnell zurückgesetzt wurde, an einem Sonntag.


----------



## Saji (4. Juni 2012)

La schrieb:


> Nur so als Idee. Blizzard könnte auch lügen. Oder keine Ahnung haben. Oder beides.
> 
> Im Prinzip sollte man sogar davon ausgehen, das gewinnorientierte Unternehmen immer lügen, wenn es um Dinge geht, die den Profit gefährden können.
> 
> ...



La Saint. Dich liest man ja hier eher selten. Noch aktiv im Rift-Forum?

Aber ja, damals wurden erst einmal die User als die Schuldigen hingestellt. Man sollte das, was die Unternehmen sagen, immer auf die Goldwaage legen. Die sagen nichts was sie nicht sagen wollen und das, was sie sagen, wird ganz bewusst so gesagt. "Technisch nicht möglich" bedeutet so viel wie "aber auch nicht unmöglich".



bkeleanor schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Gestern Morgen wurde mein Account während dem ich eingeloggt und am zocken war, von irgend einem Hanswurst übernommen und geplündert. Frage mich wie er das gemacht hat, da ich immer vorsichtig war und nie irgendwelchen links erlegen bin oder mein PW veröffentlich habe.
> 
> ...




Hachja... habe ich ja eben schon gesagt. *g* Technisch nicht unmöglich. Blizzard sollte vielleicht mal in die Puschen kommen und ich sollte vielleicht mal in mein D3 reingucken ob mein Char noch Gold hat.


----------



## jl.picard (4. Juni 2012)

Selbst wenn der Fehler bei Blizzard liegt, ist es mir tausendmal lieber, dass diese Cracker / Sniffer / Idioten, oder wie auch immer man sie nennen möchte, das bei Diablo unternehmen als wenn sie es bei meiner Bank oder bei anderen wirklich wichtigen Diensten versuchen.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Juni 2012)

Ich bin ja für ein TAN-Nummern-Verfahren zum einloggen in DIII/WoW whatever... lol.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juni 2012)

Hmm, gibts doch. Nennt sich Authenticator


----------



## Potpotom (6. Juni 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hmm, gibts doch. Nennt sich Authenticator


Du meinst die gute Möglichkeit weiteres Geld zu verdienen ohne jedoch signifikante Verbesserungen in der Sicherheit geschaffen zu haben? Nee... ich meine schon etwas ausgefeilteres als das Lachding. 

Und ja, das war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint mit einem moderneren TAN-Verfahren...


Der Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor sollte irgendwo schon im Verhâltnis stehen.

Der Authenticator ist allerdings unnütz.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juni 2012)

Der Authenticator *kann* aber muss nicht gekauft werden. Es gibt mind. 3 Varianten, die kostenfrei sind.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Juni 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der Authenticator *kann* aber muss nicht gekauft werden. Es gibt mind. 3 Varianten, die kostenfrei sind.


Ja, ich habe nichts gegenteiliges behauptet.


----------



## Lari (6. Juni 2012)

Wieso soll der Authenticator denn unnütz sein? Die Dinger werden sogar in der Industrie genutzt, also scheinen sie ja doch nicht so unnütz zu sein.
Ich mein geb doch einfach mal ein Beispiel, was den Authenticator so schlecht macht.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (6. Juni 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hmm, gibts doch. Nennt sich Authenticator




Das Interessante an dem Tel is ja, daß *1 ein Authentikator eben so wirkungslos is wie die inzwischen wegen zu großer Sicheheitslücken ausgemusterten TAN-Nummern. Ausserdem ist die Berechnungsformel dank des dort beschriebenen Einbruchs im allgemeinen Umlauf...

Das Problem des Internets ist schon an dieser Seite gut zu sehen. Nahezu jedes mal, wenn ich auf diese Seite einlogge wird ein Wrbebanner hochgefahren. Damit ich darüber nicht auf eine ungewünschte Seite komme, muß ich das durchlaufen lassen ! Aber selbst wenn das der fall ist, weiß ich immer noch nicht ob ich tatsächlich auf die gewünschte Seite von Buffed gekommen bin oder auf irgendeiner kopierten, also genauso aussehende phisngseite, wo jeder Klick eine ganz andere Bedeutung hat als bei Buffed. Ich brauch also ein gehöriges Maß an Treu und Glauben, wenn ich mich irgendwo einlogge.


*1 Im allgemeinen Forum von Eve-Ger nachzulesen. Dort wird auch der Unterschied zwischen den in der Industrie genutzten und den lustigen Schlüsselanhängern erklärt.


----------



## Lari (6. Juni 2012)

Dann braucht er aber immer noch die ID des Authenticators. Ein wirklich offizieller Hack mit Authenticator ist mir persönlich nicht bekannt. Kann ja mal jemand verlinken, bei der angeblichen Einfachheit und Häufigkeit müsste es ja genügend Fallbeispiele geben. Oder etwa nicht? 

Edit: hab was gefunden. Und zwar wie üblich ein Trojaner, der die Daten abfängt. Ist deswegen der Authenticator schuld oder der User, der sich offensichtliche Trojaner einfängt und nicht abgesichert ist? Natürlich bietet auch kein Authenticator 100%igen Schutz, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit damit gehackt zu werden ist so enorm verringert, dass es sich allemal lohnt.


----------



## Saji (6. Juni 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Dann braucht er aber immer noch die ID des Authenticators. Ein wirklich offizieller Hack mit Authenticator ist mir persönlich nicht bekannt. Kann ja mal jemand verlinken, bei der angeblichen Einfachheit und Häufigkeit müsste es ja genügend Fallbeispiele geben. Oder etwa nicht?



Hier reden wieder unsere Pseudo-Internetsecurity-Beauftragten. Lass sie einfach reden, das wussten schon die Die Ärzte.

Wie du schon sagtest, wäre es so easy gäbe es bereits eine Hackwelle unter den Auth-Nutzern. Die paar Fälle, in denen wirklich Leute mit Auth gehackt wurden, glaube ich zuerst einmal an die eigene Dummheit der Nutzer (bei der dann auch der Auth nicht mehr helfen kann) und zu allerletzt wirklich an den berühmt-berüchtigten "Man in the Middle" Angriff.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Juni 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich mein geb doch einfach mal ein Beispiel, was den Authenticator so schlecht macht.


Wieso sollte ich dir ein Beispiel geben was den Authenticator schlecht macht? Ich sage nicht das er schlecht ist.


Meine beheizbare Frontscheibe ist ja auch nicht gleich schlecht, nur weil sie für mich keinen Nutzen hat.



> Wieso soll der Authenticator denn unnütz sein? Die Dinger werden sogar in der Industrie genutzt, also scheinen sie ja doch nicht so unnütz zu sein.



Ich kenne mehrere Leute die meinen sie seien trotz Authenticator "gehackt" worden - wobei es mir schnuppe ist ob die das nun nur so sagten um sich nicht die blösse zu geben oder ob es tatsächlich wahr ist.

Man wird nicht einfach so aus der Luft heraus gehackt... egal ob mit oder ohne Authenticator -> daher unnütz, toll zu haben, bringt einem der mit seinen Daten verantwortungsvoll umgeht aber nicht wirklich etwas. 

Für dich erweist sich das Teil als wertvoll und nützlich, das ist doch gut. Kein Stress.


---

Die Leute stecken so viel Energie in die Sicherung ihres Spiele-Accounts und surfen danach weiterhin auf irgendwelchen Crack-Seiten oder ziehen sich Torrent-wasweissichwas-Dinger runter, haben teilweise keinen Virenscanner oder deaktivieren ihn weils dann "schneller" geht blablabla... ich sehe da keinen Nutzen. Ich sehe da nur Zeit- und Geldverschwendung (jajajaja, gibts auch kostenlos).

Wie dem auch sei... Zeit und Geld in die Sicherheit zu investieren ist sowohl richtig als auch nötig, da wo sie eben angebracht ist, Stichwort: Banking (ja, das alte TAN-Nummern-Verfahren wurde abgelöst).


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juni 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Der Authenticator ist allerdings unnütz.


Wenn das Deine Meinung ist, bitte gerne. Drüber schmunzeln muss ich trotzdem. Denn wenn ich ins offizielle Forum schaue in die ganzen "Ich wurde gehackt"-Threads, dann ist der Tenor zu schätzungsweise 90%: "Ich bin gehackt worden, Authenticator hatte ich keinen, war überflüssig. Hab mir jetzt auch einen besorgt. Blizzard ist trotzdem schuld."

Ob jemand so ein Ding nun hat oder nicht ist grundsätzlich absolut irrelevant für den Rest der Welt. Wenn, ja wenn nicht sämtliche Foren mit Tränenmeeren überflutet werden würden, sobald man dann wirklich mal gehackt wird. Das Kind muss halt mal wieder in den Brunnen fallen, bevor man irgendwelche Notwendigkeiten vielleicht doch etwas anders sieht als zuvor. Ich habe meinen 2009 für 7 € (in Worten sieben Euro) gekauft. Wenn ich daran denke, was ich im Leben sonst so für Quatsch, der weitaus teurer ist, ausgebe, ist dieser einstellige Betrag gut angelegt und hat mich finanziell nicht sonderlich tangiert. Dass das Geringverdiener oder Taschengeldbezieher anders sehen ist mir klar (rein allgemein gesagt). Gibt ja aber auch Alternativen.

Und zu den "Ich bin gehackt worden obwohl ich einen Authenticator hab, ich schwör"-Behauptungen: Mir ist selbst noch keiner untergekommen mit diesem Problem. Und von denen die das erzählen sind das immer die angeblichen Kumpels, der Schwager eines Bekannten der großen Schwester oder einfach nur "ich kenn da wen, der das von sich sagt". Schon seltsam. Und selbst wenn es das in einem Paralleluniversum geben sollte... ich schließe mein Fahrrad morgens am Bahnhof unverdrossen auch weiterhin mit einem Schloss ab, obwohl ich sehr wohl weiß dass es einen erfahrenen Dieb nur Sekunden kostet, dieses zu knacken.


----------



## Fedaykin (6. Juni 2012)

Ich kann Fremder hierbei nur recht geben. Es geht doch nicht darum einen 100%igen Schutz zu suchen, den gibt es nicht. Es geht vielmehr darum das Risiko zu minimieren, und das macht der Authenticator. Nichts anderes.


----------



## Lari (6. Juni 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich kenne mehrere Leute die meinen sie seien trotz Authenticator "gehackt" worden - wobei es mir schnuppe ist ob die das nun nur so sagten um sich nicht die blösse zu geben oder ob es tatsächlich wahr ist.


Hörensagen, wie erwartet.


> Man wird nicht einfach so aus der Luft heraus gehackt... egal ob mit oder ohne Authenticator -> daher unnütz, toll zu haben, bringt einem der mit seinen Daten verantwortungsvoll umgeht aber nicht wirklich etwas.


Autobeispiel, weils so schön ist:
solange wie ich einen Airbag nicht brauche, ist er auch unnütz. Oder?
Es geht schlicht darum, dass ein Account mit Authenticator x mal schwieriger zu kompromittieren ist. Es kann sein, dass in 20 Jahren nicht einmal versucht wird einen meiner Blizzard Accounts zu kompromittieren. Hab also die paar Euro umsonst ausgegeben, wäre ja eh nichts passiert. Aber es geht genau um dieses eine mal, wenn dann doch was passieren sollte. Dann hat sich das Teil gelohnt. Und auch dir kann sowas passieren, Ahnung vom PC oder nicht. Mein AION Account wurde zum Beispiel mal ohne mein zu tun kompromittiert, passierte nämlich als er inaktiv war und ich seit Monaten nichts mehr damit zu tun hatte. 9 Tage wartete ich auf Hilfe des Kundendiensts, da hätte ein Authenticator geholfen.




> Die Leute stecken so viel Energie in die Sicherung ihres Spiele-Accounts und surfen danach weiterhin auf irgendwelchen Crack-Seiten oder ziehen sich Torrent-wasweissichwas-Dinger runter, haben teilweise keinen Virenscanner oder deaktivieren ihn weils dann "schneller" geht blablabla... ich sehe da keinen Nutzen. Ich sehe da nur Zeit- und Geldverschwendung (jajajaja, gibts auch kostenlos).
> 
> Wie dem auch sei... Zeit und Geld in die Sicherheit zu investieren ist sowohl richtig als auch nötig, da wo sie eben angebracht ist, Stichwort: Banking (ja, das alte TAN-Nummern-Verfahren wurde abgelöst).


Zwei Paar Schuhe. Jemand der einen unsicheren Rechner sein eigen nennt ist dann auch selbst schuld, wenn er trotz Authenticator dank Trojaner seinen Account verliert. Allerdings surf ich zum Beispiel nicht paranoid durchs Netz, halte alles up to date und dennoch bin ich mir im klaren, dass ich mir irgendwie was einfangen könnte. Daher der Authenticator.

Uprsprung dieser Diskussion ist ja auch letztendlich, dass du per se den Authenticator als Unnütz abstempelst und ihn sogar als unsicher einstufst. Und das ist schlicht falsch. Von 100 Account-Kompromittierungen hätten fast alle verhindert werden können, wenn ein Authenticator da gewesen wäre. Mit Sicherheit. Hacks trotz Authenticator sind extrem selten, was den Nutzen ja bestätigt.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Hörensagen



Könnte ich wiederlegen. Haben viel recherchiert.


----------



## ego1899 (6. Juni 2012)

Hab gerade beim Kippen holen feststellen müssen das es an der Tanke, neben den WoW-Gamecards (das war mir bekannt) auch den Authenticator zu kaufen gibt... Wenn man mitten in der Nacht doch mal nassgeschwitzt im Bett aufwacht und denkt:
"Oh mein Gott, oh mein Gott, oh mein Gott, oh mein Gott, oh mein Gott, oh mein Gott, oh mein Gott, oh mein Gott, oh mein Gott,"

Also irgendwo hörts ja auf... Das die Rohlinge führen, meinetwegen... Die Gamecard macht auch Sinn. Zu meinen WoW Zeiten hatte ich einmal das Problem mit ner abgelaufenen Spielzeit und ich konnte nicht aufladen. Aber das?


----------



## Lari (6. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Könnte ich wiederlegen. Haben viel recherchiert.



Von ihm war es Hörensagen. Das es möglich ist hab ich ja auch geschrieben. Aber würdest du den Authenticator als unnütz und unsicher bezeichnen? Die Frage ist viel interessanter


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Von ihm war es Hörensagen. Das es möglich ist hab ich ja auch geschrieben. Aber würdest du den Authenticator als unnütz und unsicher bezeichnen? Die Frage ist viel interessanter



Nö - gibt ja nen Pet dazu ;-D
Aber mal im ernst, wenn man sich nicht grad nen MITM-Problem eingefangen hat, dann ist er durchaus praktisch, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Account auf regulärem Wege geklaut wird extrem sinkt - sofern man Wert drauf legt.


----------



## Saji (6. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nö - gibt ja nen Pet dazu ;-D
> Aber mal im ernst, wenn man sich nicht grad nen MITM-Problem eingefangen hat, dann ist er durchaus praktisch, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Account auf regulärem Wege geklaut wird extrem sinkt - sofern man Wert drauf legt.



Vermutlich der sinnvollste Beitrag zum Thema Accountsicherheit in diesem Thread.


----------



## Sethek (6. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nö - gibt ja nen Pet dazu ;-D
> Aber mal im ernst, wenn man sich nicht grad nen MITM-Problem eingefangen hat, dann ist er durchaus praktisch, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Account auf regulärem Wege geklaut wird extrem sinkt - sofern man Wert drauf legt.



Grade *praktisch* find ich Dongles nunmal garnicht, wenn ich ehrlich bin.
Ich hab, so grob überschlagen, 30 accounts in verschiedenen Bereichen im Internet, bei denen auch Geldzahlungen involviert sind, in welcher Weise auch immer. Wenn ich da für jeden Zugang nen extra Dongle anschaffen würde, wärs schnell offensichtlich, warum die Dinger eben nicht praktisch sind (Zumal dann, wenn man wie ich dazu neigt, komplizierte Ablagesysteme auf dem Schreibtisch für Mumpitz zu halten ).

Was sie leisten: Sie schaffen ein Gefühl der Sicherheit. Das ist dummerweise bei so manchem ne richtig gefährliche Sache, denn da lässt man sich eventuell dazu hinreissen, sich aus diesem Sicherheitsgefühl heraus noch ein wenig risikofreudiger im Internet zu bewegen. 

Am praktischsten ist nach wie vor, sich so sicher man kann im Netz zu bewegen - dann braucht man in der Regel auch keine kostenpflichtigen Dongles oder umständliche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen wie ne generierte Tan aufs Handy (auch das muss wieder rausgekramt werden).

Ich behaupte nach wie vor (und das werd ich vermutlich auch dann, wenn ich mir wirklich mal was einfangen sollte  ), dass man keinen Authenticator braucht, um zu vermeiden, dass böse Menschen auf die eigenen accounts zugreifen. Alle Software, die man im Zusammenhang mit dem Internet benutzt auf dem neuesten Stand halten, bischen Umsicht bei der E-Mail-Korrespondenz und sich überlegen, welche Webseiten man aufruft, dazu noch eine gesunde Abwechslung und Länge/Komplexität bei den verwendeten Passwörtern, und es ist doch sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass sich auf dem Rechner was ungewollt einnistet.

Eins darf man bei alledem nicht vergessen: Der Authenticator schützt den eigenen Computer eben nicht vor allerlei böser Schadsoftware. Im Gegenteil: Ich würde mich freuen, wenns nur den Diablo-Account erwischen würde, sollte mein System kompromittiert sein. Das wäre eine wirklich nette Warnung ohne schwerwiegende Konsequenzen. Auf meinem Rechner hab ich sehr viel sensiblere Daten, und sobald mal die backdoor manuell eingerichtet wurde, krieg ich die in den allermeisten Fällen eben nicht mehr mit, denn mit Virenscannern etc. ist dann in aller Regel nix mehr zu wollen. Im schlimmsten Fall läuft z.B. ein sniffer über Wochen und Monate unbemerkt. Das kann dann RICHTIG unangenehm werden.

Ich mein, mal ehrlich: Blizzard ist so kulant, einem Nutzer zweimal den account wiederherzustellen. Wer sein System auch noch ein drittes Mal kompromittieren lässt, der sollte wirklich über seine "Surfgepflogenheiten" nachdenken. Da braucht es doch wirklich keine zusätzliche finanzielle Investition plus das umständliche Abtippen von 6 Ziffern bei jedem einzelnen Einloggvorgang. (Das plus die Zeit, das Ding aus der Schublade zu kramen plus es da wieder hinzuräumen...das läppert sich nämlich über Zeit auch ganz schön )


Natürlich tut der authenticator das, was er soll - einen MITM-Angriff mal ausgeschlossen verhindert er unbefugten Zugriff auf den battlenet-account. Aber er macht eben nicht mehr als genau das. Als ersten Ratschlag für besorgte User und gebrannte Kinder fänd ichs deswegen sinnvoller, erstmal "ändere Deine Surfgepflogenheiten!" anzumahnen, bevor man mit den Authenticator-Lobpreisungen beginnt.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Juni 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Autobeispiel, weils so schön ist:
> solange wie ich einen Airbag nicht brauche, ist er auch unnütz. Oder?


Genau... denn Maßnahmen zum erhalten von Menschenleben sind... ach, lass gut sein.
;-)


@all 

Ich habe nie behauptet ich hätte wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen durchgeführt oder weiß der Geier. Meiner Erfahrung nach, sprich seid Beginn des Internets in unserem Breitengrad, spricht halt verdammt viel für das eigene Verschulden von etwaigen "Hacks".

Ihr seid mit dem Authenticator glücklich und ich ohne. Alle mit Authenticator können weiterhin unachtsam durchs Internet eiern (ach nein, geht ja auch nicht) und ich möchte halt weiterhin aufpassen... alles ist gut.


@Bsp: mit dem Fahrrad und dem Schloss:



Ja genau, diejenigen die ihr Fahrrad unabgeschlossen frei zugänglich für Diebe machen sind dann irgendwo auch selbst dran Schuld das diese es eben mitnehmen.


EDIT: Gibt es eine aussagekräftige Statistik um wieviel Prozent diese "Hacks" zurück gegangen sind? Meiner, natürlich nicht wissentschaftlich erforschten, Meinung nach sind die die damals gehackt wurden der gleiche Typus User der auch heute noch gehackt wird.

EDIT2:

Würde ich so unterschreiben...


----------



## Sethek (6. Juni 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Genau... denn Maßnahmen zum erhalten von Menschenleben sind... ach, lass gut sein.
> ;-)



Sei froh, dass er nur ein Argument gebracht hat, bei dem es um die Sicherheit von einzelnen Menschen geht...er hätte die Anschaffung eines Authenticators auch mit dem Einbau von Sicherungssystemen in Atomraketensilos vergleichen können. Diese wilden Vergleicher schrecken ja wirklich vor keinem Hinkebein zurück.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (6. Juni 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Dann braucht er aber immer noch die ID des Authenticators. Ein wirklich offizieller Hack mit Authenticator ist mir persönlich nicht bekannt. Kann ja mal jemand verlinken, bei der angeblichen Einfachheit und Häufigkeit müsste es ja genügend Fallbeispiele geben. Oder etwa nicht?
> 
> Edit: hab was gefunden. Und zwar wie üblich ein Trojaner, der die Daten abfängt. Ist deswegen der Authenticator schuld oder der User, der sich offensichtliche Trojaner einfängt und nicht abgesichert ist? Natürlich bietet auch kein Authenticator 100%igen Schutz, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit damit gehackt zu werden ist so enorm verringert, dass es sich allemal lohnt.




Die sind ja, weil es ein wirklicher Einbruch war in Form von mehreren Chargen Nummern auch im Umlauf ...


Natürlich ist irgendein Abfangprogramm letztendlich daran schuld. Man selbst kann nur Sorge tragen, daß dieses mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht auf dem eigenen Computer ist. Andere tragen dafür Sorge, daß es nicht auf ihrer Page ist. Aber die Sicherheit ist nun mal nicht hundertprozentig, sondern wie hier in Buffed schon mal am Beispiel eines epischen Weltdrops in WoW vorgerechnet, daß man mit über 300 000 Mobs der richtigen Sorte nur mit 95% sicher sein kann das gewünschte Artefakt zu bekommen und dann sowieso der Reichste vom Server is. Es gibt dann einige, die trotz Millionen Versuche vom epischen Drop, invers Hack verschont werden ...
Aber es gibt noch ein paar mehr Orte/Knoten, in denen so ein Programm hocken kann und natürlich für beide Oben genannten nicht erreichbar/erspürbar sind...
Ausserdem birgt eine Grundinstallation schon gewisse Risiken. Auf einem frisch installierten Computer gibt mir mein Virenprogramm 64 Meldungen mit der Empfehlung diese über einen besonderen bezahlten Virenscanner zu überprüpfen aus. Es kommen bei nahezu jedem Windows-Update welche zu. Ich muß mich also jedes mal durch diverse Meldungslogs durchackern  ...


----------



## Trafalgalore (6. Juni 2012)

lol ok wer hat noch gerade mal in den thread "Nächstes D3 AddOn" geschaut?!
Also sry wer einfach mal so seine Acc. Daten eingibt ohne das sich vorher n Forum aufbaut oder ne Seite oder so aufbaut der is doch ein kleines bissl naiv 
Viele Indikatoren waren da...Die Umlaute ÜÄÖ waren unten in den Links völlig "verzerrt" (also durch komische zeichen wiedergegeben).
Dann Ganz unten Links das Copyright von Blizz...Da war n Â davor...
also an alle unwissende,vorm eingeben von Acc. Daten einfach mal 5 Sek. nach unten scrolle und auf unregelmäßigkeiten achten 
Solche krassen rechtschreibfehler macht Blizz normalerweise nicht^^


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Als ersten Ratschlag für besorgte User und gebrannte Kinder fänd ichs deswegen sinnvoller, erstmal "ändere Deine Surfgepflogenheiten!" anzumahnen, bevor man mit den Authenticator-Lobpreisungen beginnt.



Du kannst auch versuchen nem Rudel Kirchentreppen das Fliegen beizubringen.


----------



## Saji (7. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du kannst auch versuchen nem Rudel Kirchentreppen das Fliegen beizubringen.



Also wirklich ZAM, Kirchentreppen sind keine Rudeltiere.


----------



## Trafalgalore (7. Juni 2012)

Leider ist nicht jeder user vertraut mit der für andere offensichtliche *PHISHING ODER MALWARE* von daher bin ich der Meinug auch für die unerfahreneren user ruhig tips gegebrauchen können...is halt nicht jeder n PC crack(ich auch nicht) 

edit: satzstellung für den arsch...sponsored by Alkohol,express yourselfe^^


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Natürlich tut der authenticator das, was er soll - einen MITM-Angriff mal ausgeschlossen verhindert er unbefugten Zugriff auf den battlenet-account. Aber er macht eben nicht mehr als genau das.


Ich war ja damals schon nahe daran ihn zurückzugeben, weil er sich weigerte Kaffee zu kochen und kein DVB-T wiedergab. Bis ich auf die Artikelbeschreibung schaute und dadurch auf die Idee kam, dass er zu gar nichts anderem entwickelt wurde als die Accountsicherheit zu erhöhen. Meine Überraschung angesichts dieser erschütternden Erkenntnis kann man sich kaum vorstellen.



Sethek schrieb:


> Als ersten Ratschlag für besorgte User und gebrannte Kinder fänd ichs deswegen sinnvoller, erstmal "ändere Deine Surfgepflogenheiten!" anzumahnen, bevor man mit den Authenticator-Lobpreisungen beginnt.





Potpotom schrieb:


> Alle mit Authenticator können weiterhin unachtsam durchs Internet eiern (ach nein, geht ja auch nicht) und ich möchte halt weiterhin aufpassen... alles ist gut.


Ihr seid echt niedlich in eurer Naivität. Oder schließt einfach von euch auf andere. Darum sei versichert: Nicht jeder, der sich einen Authenticator angeschafft hat, wirft danach automatisch alle Sicherheitsbedenken über Bord und surft sofort unbesonnen auf www.keylogger-fuer-alle.to. Soll tatsächlich Leute geben, die den Authenticator haben UND weiterhin umsichtig durchs Netz tingeln. Eine Tatsache die euch jetzt wahrscheinlich fassungslos macht, ist aber wirklich so.


----------



## Lari (7. Juni 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Genau... denn Maßnahmen zum erhalten von Menschenleben sind... ach, lass gut sein.
> ;-)






Sethek schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass er nur ein Argument gebracht hat, bei dem es um die Sicherheit von einzelnen Menschen geht...er hätte die Anschaffung eines Authenticators auch mit dem Einbau von Sicherungssystemen in Atomraketensilos vergleichen können. Diese wilden Vergleicher schrecken ja wirklich vor keinem Hinkebein zurück.



Anstatt auf dem Vergleich rumzuhacken, weils um Menschenleben geht vielleicht die Kernaussage begreifen 
Ist etwas unnütz, nur weil es vielleicht nie gebraucht wird? Der Vergleich mit dem Airbag hinkt garnicht so sehr, wie ihr es gerade darstellt. Man kann selbst der beste Fahrer sein, umsichtig und allen Vorschriften nach, wenn ein anderer euch Frontal in die Karre fährt (bzw. Java, Flash, whatever hat eine Sicherheitslücke und da durch kommt was auf euren Computer) dann verhindert die zusätzliche Absicherung schlimmeres.

Klar gibts sensiblere Daten auf dem Rechner, natürlich sind die User meist selbst schuld aber dennoch sind diese Tokens ein zusätzliches meist kostenfreies Angebot etwas besser abzusichern. Also wieso nicht nutzen?


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

Zumal wir Deutschen da wohl noch sehr gewissenhaft sind. Gerade einen interessanten Artikel zum Thema "Passwortsicherheit" gefunden:

"Psychologen vermuten, dass es mit einem typisch deutschen, eher engherzigen Eigentumsbegriff zusammenhängt, dass im Vergleich der Völker, Nationen und Länder die Vorhängeschlösser vor den Accounts deutscher Computernutzer besonders schwer zu knacken sind. Im Land der Autos und Maschinen dreht man offenbar nicht nur bei der Haustür den Schlüssel zweimal um. Im weltweiten Vergleich der Passwortgewohnheiten gehören deutsche Zugangscodes neben denen der Koreaner mit Abstand zu den sichersten." (WELT Online)

Soviel also zum nachlässigen surfen, was die beiden von der Authenticator-ist-sinnlos-Fraktion so gern weismachen wollen.


----------



## Neryus (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo allerseits, ich habe mich nun hier im Forum angemeldet um vielleicht ein paar Leute warnen zu können, was wohl meiner Meinung nach einer der Hauptgründe für kompromittierte Accounts (ohne Authenticator) ist:

Viele, wirklich viele, benutzen für jeden Mist bei dem sie sich online anmelden ein und das selbe Passwort. Ob E-Mail, Facebook, Forum oder Game Account, überall werden die selben Passwörter verwendet. Na dann, gute Nacht, da man sich fast überall zudem mit der E-Mail als Login-ID anmeldet...

Kleine Anmerkung nebenbei: GZ Buffed.de, dass ihr bei meiner Anmeldung hier das Passwort im Klartext an mich mailt. Ihr habt auch leider nicht wirklich Ahnung von Sicherheit.


----------



## Sethek (7. Juni 2012)

Müssen eigentlich die ganzen persönlichen Angriffe sein?
Ich lass mich ja sonst auch gerne dazu hinreissen, aber hier in dem thread fällts mir verstärkt auf, zumals von Leuten kommt, deren Beiträge ich sonst ganz gerne lese. 
Gegen ironisches Gefrotzel hab ich ja nun wirklich nix, aber hier drängt sich der Verdacht auf, es ist nicht möglich, die Vorteile des authenticators ansprechend zu würdigen, wenn man nicht denen, die von ihm nicht begeistert sind, grundlegende Denkfähigkeit abspricht.
Interessantes Phänomen.

Im übrigen ist es mit komplexen Passwörtern alleine nicht getan - zum einen nicht, wenn man das selbe hochkomplizierte Passwort überall verwendet, zum anderen ganz besonders dann nicht, wenn man nebenbei nigerianischen Prinzessinnen bei der Vermögensumverteilung unterstützen möchte oder IchWillNurEureDaten.de.vu für eine offizielle Blizzardaddrese hält und sich tolle neue pets fürs bloße Eingeben der Accountdaten sichern möchte.

@Lari: Mir gehts um die Relation - stehen potentiell Menschenleben auf dem Spiel, sind 1, 2 Minuten pro Vorgang zusätzlich vertretbar und im Rahmen für mich. Gehts lediglich um die Sicherheit eines Spielaccounts, liegt der Mehraufwand für mich nicht mehr im Rahmen.

Ist doch nicht sooo unverständlich, oder?


----------



## floppydrive (7. Juni 2012)

Neryus schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung nebenbei: GZ Buffed.de, dass ihr bei meiner Anmeldung hier das Passwort im Klartext an mich mailt. Ihr habt auch leider nicht wirklich Ahnung von Sicherheit.



Als ob man von Buffed etwas anderes zu erwarten hätte


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Gehts lediglich um die Sicherheit eines Spielaccounts, liegt der Mehraufwand für mich nicht mehr im Rahmen.


Persönliche Angriffe sind weder gewollt noch ausgeführt. Ihr unterstellt aber weitgehend pauschal (ich habe entsprechende Aussagen bereits zitiert), dass ein Authenticator-Besitzer automatisch unachtsamer in seinem Sicherheitsdenken sei, weil er sich mit dem Ding soviel sicherer fühle, dass er jede Vorsicht sein lässt. Dem ist nicht so, nicht mehr und nicht weniger habe ich - mit einem dezenten Schmunzeln, zugegeben - ausgesagt. Ich besitze selbst einen seit Jahren und achte dennoch sehr genau darauf, wo ich surfe. Ich habe die E-Mail-Vorschau in Outlook deaktiviert und klicke meine Online-Banking-Daten per virtueller Tastatur in die Felder.

Gerade letzteres nervt, tierisch und ist ebenso ein Mehraufwand. Ich scheue diesen jedoch nicht, denn auch wenn ich noch so vermeintlich sicher und umsichtig bin beim surfen - niemand weiß mit Sicherheit ob mein PC wirklich blütenrein ist. Und ich weiß ja nicht welche Vorstellung Du vom Authenticator hast, da Du diesen Mehraufwand "nicht mehr im Rahmen" siehst, darum will ich mal für Aufklärung sorgen (in Hinsicht auf den Dongle):

Du drückst einmal am Tag (!) beim einloggen auf den einzigen vorhandenen Knopf (siehe unten) und gibts die angezeigten 6 Ziffern ein. 6, nicht 60. Mittels Ziffernblock sind das also ca. 7 Sekunden (ich gehe mal von aus dass der Großteil hier eine Schreibweise mit mehreren Fingern beherrscht und nicht wie mein Schwiegervater das Ein-Finger-Zielsuchsystem nutzt). 7 Sekunden. Einmal am Tag, denn Du wirst bei neuerlichem Einloggen nicht nochmal danach gefragt, es sei denn Du hast dies eingestellt. Jetzt sag bitte nochmal, dass dieser unsägliche Mehraufwand in Relation zur Steigerung der Accountsicherheit nicht zu verkraften sei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (7. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Persönliche Angriffe sind weder gewollt noch ausgeführt. Ihr unterstellt aber weitgehend pauschal (ich habe entsprechende Aussagen bereits zitiert), dass ein Authenticator-Besitzer automatisch unachtsamer in seinem Sicherheitsdenken sei,


Möp. Nix pauschal, nix jeder.



> Du drückst einmal am Tag (!) beim einloggen auf den einzigen vorhandenen Knopf (siehe unten) und gibts die angezeigten 6 Ziffern ein. 6, nicht 60. Mittels Ziffernblock sind das also ca. 7 Sekunden (ich gehe mal von aus dass der Großteil hier eine Schreibweise mit mehreren Fingern beherrscht und nicht wie mein Schwiegervater das Ein-Finger-Zielsuchsystem nutzt). 7 Sekunden. Einmal am Tag, denn Du wirst bei neuerlichem Einloggen nicht nochmal danach gefragt, es sei denn Du hast dies eingestellt. Jetzt sag bitte nochmal, dass dieser unsägliche Mehraufwand in Relation zur Steigerung der Accountsicherheit nicht zu verkraften sei.



Nachdem sich meine IP vorsichtig formuliert öfter mal ändert und ich ebenso oft länger afk bin und was anderes mache, müsste ich eben doch desöfteren die Ziffernfolge eingeben - verbunden mit dem rauskramen des Authenticators und dem Verstauen ist _mir_ das zu viel Aufwand.

Mir ist es tatsächlich lieber, dass im Falle einer PC-Kompromittierung mein account geplündert wird - dann weiß ich wenigstens unmittelbar bescheid und kann sofort Schritte einleiten.

Schlußendlich bleibt das ganze doch ne Grundsatzdiskussion - ich halte es für die meisten Menschen für sinnvoller, zu sicherheitsbewussterem Surfen zu raten, andere halten es für gangbarer (offenbar mit dem Gedanken, die meiten wären zu unbeschlagen/naiv, um sicherer zu surfen), einfach nur den WoW-Account zu sichern, weil der PC als ganzes nicht sicherbar sei.

Und den Sarkasmus bezüglich der Unfähigkeit des Authenticators, Kaffee zu kochen, nenn ich einfach mal polemisch, weil ich Dir durchaus unterstelle, begriffen zu haben, dass es mir bei "dem, was der authenticator kann/nicht kann" konkret um Sicherheitsbelange ging und ein "er kann nur das" nichts anderes bedeutet als "er sorgt nur für die Sicherheit des accounts und ist für die Sicherheit des PCs - wenn er darauf überhaupt einen Einfluß hat - eher negativ durch Wegfall des Warnzeichens "geplünderter account".


----------



## Trafalgalore (7. Juni 2012)

Was ich Persönlich viel interesanter finde an der generellen Sicherheitsfrage ist das Im Log In die Groß und Kleinschreibung in keinster weise beachtung findet!Könnt ihr gerne mal ausprobieren


----------



## Lari (7. Juni 2012)

Trafalgalore schrieb:


> Was ich Persönlich viel interesanter finde an der generellen Sicherheitsfrage ist das Im Log In die Groß und Kleinschreibung in keinster weise beachtung findet!Könnt ihr gerne mal ausprobieren



Das ist aber schon ewig so.


----------



## Neryus (7. Juni 2012)

Und hat mit Sicherheit nichts zu tun.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2012)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/153178-ein-informationsthread-zum-thema-accountsicherheit/
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/186732-wichtige-hinweise-zu-phishing-threads/
http://www.buffed.de/Panorama-Thema-233992/Specials/Accountsicherheit-in-MMOs-So-koennt-Ihr-Eure-Daten-besser-schuetzen-816543/
http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/Specials/Battlenet-Infos-und-Sicherheitstipps-fuer-WoW-Diablo-3-und-Starcraft-2-807091/
http://eu.battle.net/de/security/
Nur wegen dem Thema "Leute darauf hinweisen". Ob es beachtet, gelesen, verstanden, eingehalten wird steht jedoch auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Nachdem sich meine IP vorsichtig formuliert öfter mal ändert und ich ebenso oft länger afk bin und was anderes mache, müsste ich eben doch desöfteren die Ziffernfolge eingeben - verbunden mit dem rauskramen des Authenticators und dem Verstauen ist _mir_ das zu viel Aufwand.


Meiner liegt neben dem Monitor. Ich muss also meinen Astralkörper beim einloggen kurz nach vorn wuchten und den Arm ausstrecken. Da ich die folgende Spielzeit dann meist im sitzen verbringe ist diese kurze Bewegung höchst willkommen und nicht im Mindesten lästig. Mittlerweile zuckt mein Arm eh in die Richtung noch bevor die Eingabeaufforderung kommt, das wird schneller zur Gewohnheit als man denkt.



Sethek schrieb:


> ich halte es für die meisten Menschen für sinnvoller, zu sicherheitsbewussterem Surfen zu raten, andere halten es für gangbarer (offenbar mit dem Gedanken, die meiten wären zu unbeschlagen/naiv, um sicherer zu surfen), einfach nur den WoW-Account zu sichern, weil der PC als ganzes nicht sicherbar sei.


Das ist ja genau das was ich meine. Warum das Entweder-oder-Denken? Zieh doch einfach mal in Betracht dass ein Authenticator-Mensch sicherheitsbewusst surft und als i-Tüpfelchen nebenbei den Account (der mit mehreren verknüpften Spielen und den darin enthaltenen Charakteren, bei denen sich etliches angesammelt hat über die Jahre, ja nicht ganz wertlos ist) mit diesem kleinen Gerät schützt. Das schließt sich nicht zwangsläufig aus, kannst glauben. Ich hab auch eine Hausratversicherung, obwohl ich hoffe dass ich die nie in Anspruch nehmen muss. Denn das würde bedeuten, dass etwas kaputt ist/ es gebrannt hat/ ich ausgeraubt wurde. Das alles will ich nicht. Ebensowenig möchte ich von Hackern angegriffen werden. Aber kann man das alles vorhersehen? Nein. Darum die Sicherungsmaßnahmen. Der Authenticator kann versagen und die Versicherung sich weigern zu zahlen. Kann alles mal sein. Aber mit ist es eben doch sicherer als ohne. Und dessen bin ich mir auch ohne die Kondom-Werbung im Radio bewusst.


----------



## Sethek (8. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Meiner liegt neben dem Monitor. Ich muss also meinen Astralkörper beim einloggen kurz nach vorn wuchten und den Arm ausstrecken. Da ich die folgende Spielzeit dann meist im sitzen verbringe ist diese kurze Bewegung höchst willkommen und nicht im Mindesten lästig. Mittlerweile zuckt mein Arm eh in die Richtung noch bevor die Eingabeaufforderung kommt, das wird schneller zur Gewohnheit als man denkt.



Auf meinem Schreibtisch liegt so unglaublich viel Kram, dass das halt nicht so einfach ist mit dem "liegt neben dem Monitor". Frecherweise brauch ich den ganzen Kram auch noch täglich, und organisieren ist das meine nicht, ich brauche mein "Chaos" 



> Das ist ja genau das was ich meine. Warum das Entweder-oder-Denken?



...ähm...also...das hab ich doch mehr oder minder auch gesagt...oder nicht?
Ich mein, ich les die überwiegende Zeit als Antwort auf "mein account wurde gehackt" halt nur "hol dir nen Authenticator". Eventuell garniert mit Lobpreisungen welchselbigens. Gegen ein "pass auf, was Du online machst - und wenn Du Deinen account sicher machen willst, hol Dir nen authenticator" hätt ich doch gar nüscht.

Ich finds halt nur etwas bizarr, dass dieses ulkige Teil von vielen als das allein seligmachende Werkzeug schlechthin präsentiert wird und das zugrundeliegende Problem keinerlei Beachtung findet.

Kürzlich gabs hier im Forum mehrfach posts von einer lustigen Wurst, die news zu einem angeblichen "Tyrael rising"-addon angepriesen hat, mit einem sehr unsubtilen link (Mich würde echt interessieren, wieviele unbedarfte Würsteln da drauf reingefallen sind)...Leuten, die da mal bedenkenlos draufklicken, ist nur mit nem authenticator nicht geholfen. Ja, ihr kostbarer battlenet-account mag sicher sein, aber PCs sind doch mittlerweile schon integraler Bestandteil täglicher Verwaltungsaufgaben - und das wird sicherlich noch ausgeprägter. Leuten zu verklickern, dass es viele böse Menschen gibt, die mit ihren Daten Schindluder treiben wenn man ihnen die Chance dazu gibt, das find ich halt schon wichtig. Da ist es schön, dass es dazu Seiten gibt...aber das allei reicht nicht, das muss wieder und wieder und wieder vor den Latz geknallt werden.

Insofern: Ich stimme der Forderung nach weniger "Entweder-Oder-Denken" voll und ganz zu


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Kürzlich gabs hier im Forum mehrfach posts von einer lustigen Wurst, die news zu einem angeblichen "Tyrael rising"-addon angepriesen hat, mit einem sehr unsubtilen link (Mich würde echt interessieren, wieviele unbedarfte Würsteln da drauf reingefallen sind)...Leuten, die da mal bedenkenlos draufklicken



Du ich schäme mich schon fast, aber ich bin beim ersten mal auch drauf reingefallen und hab sogar meine Account-Daten beim "battle.net" Login eingegeben ^^. Das is allerdings nicht auf meine Sorglosigkeit oder auf Naivität zurückzuführen, sondern auf die ca. 3 Promille die ich hatte, da habe ich da nich wirklich nachgedacht 
Aber Wurst, hab es im selben Moment noch gepeilt und 30 Sekunden später war mein PW geändert. Das hab ich dann erstaunlicherweise sehr schnell hinbekommen, muss das Adrenalin gewesen sein  Peinlich, peinlich...


----------

